# LHC Shutdown once again



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/05/lhc_bread_bomb_dump_incident/



> A bird dropping a piece of bread onto outdoor machinery has been blamed for a technical fault at the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) this week which saw significant overheating in sections of the mighty particle-punisher's subterranean 27-km supercooled magnetic doughnut


.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Once wonders if they'll ever get that thing operating full speed.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Check the odds given in Vegas, might be a safer bet.

Surely someone is betting on it.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

http://www.lhcfeed.com/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Now they're making joke pages?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi,

The bird-bread incident is long past (about 2 weeks ago), and the LHC has move forward from it very rapidly.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, until the next bird...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Large Hadron Collider progress delights researchers.

*Researchers working on the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) say they are delighted with the progress made since the machine restarted on Friday.*

-- Tom


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Down again!

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/12/02/lhc_power_failure_again/

.


----------

